# A Glimpse of the Indian Streets with Stories - Any better yet?(Pic Heavy-D100)



## Raj_55555 (Jul 16, 2014)

I didn't think I would get any time at all to post these before the weekend, but somehow collected enough to make a thread about. Let me know if these are any good, and more importantly any better than my last street pics?
Oh! And it's my birthday today, so everyone's invited! :Joker:Free beer for anyone who can make it.. :cheers: :greenpbl: :lmao:

#1. Father-Daughter moment, I first thought I missed this shot as the lady came half way into the picture. But I kind of like how it turned out at the end.







#2. The Cyclist: This kid stared at me for taking his picture, came up to me and asked me why i was photographing him. I told him I was a reporter, his answer was he wanted to be one too. And then he sat by my side and tried to understand how my camera functions and everything and even offered to accompany me to a street fair nearby. He was a very sharp kid. I just wish I hadn't chopped off the tyres.






#3. Jalebiwallah: These round sweets are called jalebis, and are very famous sweets in India. Not sure if they are made elsewhere. You can see they are being made fresh at the back (the old man).






#4. Child labour: Although Illegal, is blatantly ignored in India. It's unfortunate, but can't really be helped. I didn't get to talk to him, he looked very shy.






#5. The Welder: This man was welding these metal rods, sitting without any safety at a considerable height (at least 10 to 12 feet).






#6. The Student Hawker: Granted this isn't the best of shots(very dark, ISO 1600), I still really like this one. This kid is selling happiness to other kids, while merely surviving himself. He's selling those bubble maker toys at a local street fair. I had another good one of him, but I liked this one better for the bubbles. 

Later on I invited him to the jalebiwallah's shop (#3) and started chatting with him. He's 12 years old, goes to a govt. school in the morning and cycles 10 kms in the evening from his home to this place to sell these toys. I asked him about his parents, and he said his mother works as a maidservant and his father doesn't do much so he has to earn for the family. I know many such kids who are forced into manual labour while their father is busy being a drunk. Unfortunately, again not much that can be done about this; but at least the situation is improving in my state as compared to a few others.






#7. The Fish Bazaar: Something very funny happened here, these markets are actually illegally built and the govt. is trying to get rid of them. Noticing that I was photographing them, they thought I was a police inspector and actually tried to bribe me from taking any pictures. Even though I told them I was not one, they didn't believe me and were literally begging me to stop photographing them. They thought I would use these as evidence, and just couldn't understand why anyone would want to photograph markets without any reason. 
Things improved once a local person (who knew me) came over and confirmed what I said, most of the shopkeepers started posing for the camera after that :lmao:..
I have a few more I haven't edited yet.






P.S. I hope these pics and stories were interesting enough for you guys, let me know if you'd like to see anything specific and I'll try my best; no promises though!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm there in a second


----------



## baturn (Jul 16, 2014)

Great pics, Raj. If I could be there it would be my pleasure and honour to buy you a beer for your birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 16, 2014)

- Happy bday! Make sure you enjoy fully in this period of your life! Those are the most interesting years and exploit them properly, so you always have something good to remember when you become old (31 let's say )



pics...
- yes, these are better than the last ones
- #1 favorite of the batch
- #2 great expression on the boy's face... everything is good except chopping of the tires
- #3 I would like to see more of the scene. It's because you described what that other person in bg is doing, and I wanna see
- #4 again, I would like it to be a bit wider (you cut off those buckets) and I would like to see the boy's face
- #5  again, wider would be better. You explained to us what is he doing, but you didn't show us that in the picture. you have to find something in the scene that would help us see how high is he up there, something I could see instantly that he sits there without any protection. This way I have no idea how highthe spot he's sitting on  is 
- #6 the picture is noisy and slightly oof (I could be completely wrong,so don't take me seriously, crappy computer at work) 
- #7 I like very much 



I enjoyed in words as well as in pictures and looking forward to see and learn more. You're doing a good job and improvements are evident.

anyway... jmo


----------



## pjaye (Jul 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Raj!!!!! 

I love the one with the bike and the child. Great pictures.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Raj!  You have given US a present with your images.  Thank you also for the words - they create a context in which we can understand what we're seeing.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday indeed!   Thanks for the great images.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 16, 2014)

Love the bike image.

If you really wanted the tires in, you could always PS them - I think it would be easy to do!

Happy birthday!


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday, hope you life is filled with joy.  Loved the pictures. Please keep at it.   Ed


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 16, 2014)

Janmadina mub&#257;raka Raj.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I'm there in a second ;-)


Are you there yet? I'm still waiting on you before I cut the cake! :waiting: 



mmaria said:


> - Happy bday! Make sure you enjoy fully in this period of your life!  Those are the most interesting years and exploit them properly, so you  always have something good to remember when you become old (31 let's say  ;-))


Thank you so much for the lovely wishes :sillysmi: ,  I've  had so many people call me up today, but good wishes from you guys are  always the most special for me. Oh! And I received my TPF birthday gift  well in advance :mrgreen:. 
And just so you know I've decided never to age past 25   



mmaria said:


> pics...
> - yes, these are better than the last ones
> - #1 favorite of the batch
> - #2 great expression on the boy's face... everything is good except chopping of the tires
> ...


-thanks 
-#1. mine too 
-#2. sorry for chopping off the tires, I regretted that immediately I took the pic but just couldn't get a natural emotion in the other pictures. 
-#3. Hmm.. I'll see what I can do about it, I may have a few more of these 
-#4. I wouldn't have noticed the buckets had you not pointed it out. It's funny how we(I ) ignore things when taking pictures, and yet spot the same things when we aren't behind the camera.
-#5. I had a longer version of this one, but the welding sparks were just not visible in the taller one.. I tried many times, but he got off!
-#6. yes it is.. totally crappy capture. I shared it just for the story, I may have a relatively better picture of him, but not nearly as interesting.
-#7.  Thank you

I am so grateful to your detailed responses, it really did help. Specially I'll keep point about the buckets in mind. Thanks Maria


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 16, 2014)

baturn said:


> Great pics, Raj. If I could be there it would be  my pleasure and honour to buy you a beer for your birthday. HAPPY  BIRTHDAY!


Thank you so much Brian.. It would be an honour for me too, who knows, may be next birthday 



symplybarb said:


> Happy Birthday Raj!!!!!
> 
> I love the one with the bike and the child. Great pictures.


Yes, that was a unique kid for sure. Thanks for the good wishes 



pgriz said:


> Happy  Birthday Raj!  You have given US a present with your images.  Thank you  also for the words - they create a context in which we can understand  what we're seeing.


Oh, thank you so much Paul. It's an honour for me that you even think  like that, I'm so glad you like the stories. Mediocre pictures with good  stories can be fun too  



tirediron said:


> Happy Birthday indeed!   Thanks for the great images.


Thanks a lot John, for both the good wishes and the compliment; it means a lot. 



BrightByNature said:


> Love the bike image.
> 
> If you really wanted the tires in, you could always PS them - I think it would be easy to do!
> 
> Happy birthday!



Thanks brb, I wonder how I may do that. It's certainly not going to  happen with my current skill-set, please feel free to give it a go if  you do find some time in the future.. And thanks for the wishes 



JacaRanda said:


> Janmadina mub&#257;raka Raj.


Bohut shukriya janaab  :lmao:



oldhippy said:


> Happy Birthday, hope you life is filled with joy.  Loved the pictures. Please keep at it.   Ed


Thank  you so much for the kind wishes Ed, I'm glad you like my pics.. Funny  thing is one of my very old friends called me up today(birthday  business). She said most of my photographs are "okayish", they are not  very good and definitely not "great" and warned me not take the  exaggerated praise of a few Facebook fans seriously. I know her enough  to know that she meant well, and I definitely don't treat Facebook  comments as feedback on my work. What she said was not necessarily  untrue but definitely made me do a reality check..


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 16, 2014)

Did I miss your birthday?  Damn...I'll have to send you a belated birthday present.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, man! Yeah, always interesting to read a bit about the people involved in street photos...the background information REALLY does help viewers.


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 16, 2014)

I love...I love this post very much...You have done very well indeed with your stories and descriptions and the shots of course. Happy birthday.......May you get your promotion soon.......


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 16, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Did I miss your birthday?  Damn...I'll have to send you a belated birthday present.



 Not to worry, I received my birthday present from you, well in advance for this year. Send this next year though :lmao:


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 16, 2014)

Derrel said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, man! Yeah, always interesting to  read a bit about the people involved in street photos...the background  information REALLY does help viewers.


Thank you so much Derrel, I'll try to hunt for more stories next time I'm out 



IzzieK said:


> I love...I love this post very much...You have done very well indeed with your stories and descriptions and the shots of course. Happy birthday.......May you get your promotion soon.......


Thank you...Thank you very much 
You know there is something about you, whatever you say comes true :lmao: I just got news yesterday that my promotion might be brought forward to this month or the next :mrgreen:


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 16, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss your birthday?  Damn...I'll have to send you a belated birthday present.
> ...




What the heck is that thing?!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 16, 2014)

*Happy birthday!!!
*


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Raj.Nice shots.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 16, 2014)

Those are all great photos, they all have such great stories with them!!!
With these stories you are a journalist! Why does the government want to shut down the stands/shops for?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 16, 2014)

Each round you post seems to get better! Really cool to see different culture.


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice work, and I like the stories.

And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 16, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> Those are all great photos, they all have such great stories with them!!!
> With these stories you are a journalist! Why does the government want to shut down the stands/shops for?


Now that I think of it, technically that is what journalism is, isn't it! Great then, I'm a journalist now :mrgreen:
That land is actually public property and is not allocated for these shops to setup. These shops are illegally setup to start with, but some of them are really desperate too. One of them, the person sitting next to the one who tried to bribe me(looking at the camera) (#2 below) actually comes from a village called bakura that is 55 km away everyday in the morning and goes back in the evening after selling his fish. The thing is he cycles the entire 110 km every single day! At least that's what Ram-the mechanic told me.

Here's a few more (on demand ) from that street for you and for Maria 

#1. This was the shopkeeper who started posing for me after he came to know that I'm not a cop 






#2. The Jolly fishseller






#3. The person staring at the camera is the one who tried to bribe me, after I took this shot obviously. :lmao:








FITBMX said:


> *Happy birthday!!!
> *


*THANK YOU**!!!*  


DarkShadow said:


> Happy Birthday Raj.Nice shots.


Thanks Dave


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 16, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> Each round you post seems to get better! Really cool to see different culture.



Thanks Bonnie, although I hope you guys aren't going easy on me for my birthday   



bc_steve said:


> Nice work, and I like the stories.
> 
> And Happy Birthday!



Thanks Steve, I posted a few more for you guys


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 17, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to worry, I received my birthday present from you, well in advance for this year. Send this next year though :lmao:
> ...



It's the Canon 5200mm f14 lens, I can just lie down at the rooftop somewhere and start taking pictures of the world :lmao:


----------



## mmaria (Jul 17, 2014)

...and now... I think you should learn about wb tool and use it all the time


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 17, 2014)

mmaria said:


> ...and now... I think you should learn about wb tool and use it all the time


Oh please do explain! Although the white balance is majorly off in these pics because of the tone created by the colourful plastic sheets protecting them from the sun, I made it a lot better but I know this for a fact that I have a problem getting the WB correct in almost all my pictures. Which tool are talking about? I have tried the white balance selector (dropper tool) in LR, played around with the tint and the temp and also the auto white balance in CS6, but nothing more.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 17, 2014)

So sorry I missed your birthday yesterday, I had no idea there was a party going on in this thread! Well, better late than never I suppose!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 17, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> So sorry I missed your birthday yesterday, I had no idea there was a party going on in this thread! Well, better late than never I suppose!


Thank you so much Izzi . Not your fault though, the title doesn't mention anything clearly! . You're still welcome to join us, I am still waiting for a few guests from TPF anyway


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry!! Just noticed it was you Jazzie, not  Izzie.. :roll: So sorry about that, but you changed your avatar, so it was an honest mistake.. Lovely avatar though! :mrgreen:


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 17, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Sorry!! Just noticed it was you Jazzie, not  Izzie.. :roll: So sorry about that, but you changed your avatar, so it was an honest mistake.. Lovely avatar though! :mrgreen:



:giggle: no worries. And thanks!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 17, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > ...and now... I think you should learn about wb tool and use it all the time
> ...


CS6, curves, three eyedropper tools, use the black one and click on something that you know for sure is black. then do the same with the white eyedropper for something that you know is white.   Sometimes it's enough to click just for black and sometimes it isn't. Sometimes it's not easy to determine what is pure black and pure white but there's a method for determining the whitest pixels. You need to google it for more info because I gave you just basics... There's much more involved but I think it's one of the essentials you need to know and it's worthy of learning


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 17, 2014)

mmaria said:


> CS6, curves, three eyedropper tools, use the black one and click on something that you know for sure is black. then do the same with the white eyedropper for something that you know is white.   Sometimes it's enough to click just for black and sometimes it isn't. Sometimes it's not easy to determine what is pure black and pure white but there's a method for determining the whitest pixels. You need to google it for more info because I gave you just basics... There's much more involved but I think it's one of the essentials you need to know and it's worthy of learning


Thanks, I knew about the white pixels but I had no idea about the black pixels. I'll have to see how it changes things. And yes, I now have enough info to google the rest out. Thanks


----------



## mmaria (Jul 18, 2014)

ok... just to add something you might overlook... google for  values of white/black with details... read about values so you know what those numbers below the curve mean and what you want to achieve


----------



## Kendall9991 (Jul 18, 2014)

I really like those. That's the kind of stuff I want to capture!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 18, 2014)

mmaria said:


> ok... just to add something you might overlook...  google for  values of white/black with details... read about values so  you know what those numbers below the curve mean and what you want to  achieve


Ok, I'll do that first thing this Sunday.. Thanks  


Kendall9991 said:


> I really like those. That's the kind of stuff I want to capture!


Thanks Kendall, why don't you come to India then


----------



## snerd (Jul 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Raj!!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 19, 2014)

snerd said:


> Happy Birthday Raj!!



Thanks snerd , you're only 3 days late to the party..


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 19, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Raj_55555 said:
> ...



Even better, you should mount it on a drone!!!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 19, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> Even better, you should mount it on a drone!!!



Brilliant idea!! Now why didn't I think of that? So all we need is for you to send the drone on my next b'day


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 19, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Even better, you should mount it on a drone!!!
> ...




Will do!


----------

